# Making a HGH Pen



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

OK so has anyone ever made an Insulin Pen into a HGH one? (i know some brands of hgh are already in pens)

i ask because its for convenience sake so im not messing around using insulin syringes.

whats the typical insulin pen cartridge hold and how much hgh/bacwater would i need to measure out to fill it and have the dial reading correctly when i inject?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

why??? just buy the pen dude its £30 to £40 depending on where you order. One of the cheaper places (not selling AAS) so I think should be fine to post:

http://www.topdotshop.com/Store/tabid/129/List/0/CategoryID/5/Level/1/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2cEAN


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I notice that site took my advice and have started selling pge-1, not a bad price tbf!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Conscript said:


> I notice that site took my advice and have started selling pge-1, not a bad price tbf!


Have you used it? Is it just for ED?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

For a moment I thought it might help getting more vascular..lol

Have you seen any results from using it for PE?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

conscript, i dont think many ppl will have the time, effort or wonga to get a massive piece lol - most of us are stuck with what we got (nearly masive in my case :rolleye: )


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

pics or nodick:rolleye


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I'll have to give it a miss, I'm not massive but the Mrs still says it hurts when I bottom out


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> why??? just buy the pen dude its £30 to £40 depending on where you order. One of the cheaper places (not selling AAS) so I think should be fine to post:
> 
> http://www.topdotshop.com/Store/tabid/129/List/0/CategoryID/5/Level/1/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN%2cEAN


My HGH is in vials at the mo not cartridges?--that pens for cartridges?


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

You need the 3ml cartridges to work with pens.........



















These cartidges will fit straight in to the Auto-pens.......










Load/ prime/ shoot.......simple and straight forward.......


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Seen the Owen Mumford sites, they're about $28 or so.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone uses the gentropin HGH?? Seen few sites selling them along with the pens.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

GTT said:


> My HGH is in vials at the mo not cartridges?--that pens for cartridges?


if your GH is in vials, its not to be used with the pens. The dilution rate won't be the same, adn the "clicks" of the pen will not give you the right dose. POintless using the pen unless you buy the cartidges. Same for 'slin.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

herc said:


> Anyone uses the gentropin HGH?? Seen few sites selling them along with the pens.


When I get a pen I'm gonna try Gentropin, but that's proving difficult. But there's a couple of members who reckon Gens are ok for the money.


----------



## Philup banks (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello there can some give me any info on these

Are they real is the big question - Pfizer genetropin- somatotropin 
View attachment 144734


----------

